
You can now play Pacman anywhere in the world using Google maps - ReviewDeeper
http://www.reviewdeeper.com/2017/04/google-maps-introduces-pacman-and-you.html
======
camillomiller
Am I the only one who finds all these April fools from google a tad annoying
and unprofessional?

~~~
laumars
It's unfortunate that you've been down voted because you do raise a valid
point in terms of desktop policies in industries that dont the have the same
lax attitudes to PC usage that us IT professionals enjoy.

In an previous job our company also supported call centres. The call centre
agents wouldn't be allowed to use their PCs for anything other than work
usage. Definitely no games. We would use web filtering to help enforce the web
usage policies but Google Easter Eggs, April fools jokes and even the
occasional Google Doodle would often prove to be a complete nightmare for us
as many of the lesser motivated agents would just sit on them all morning
(bare in mind we are talking about entry level jobs in an industry with
limited career growth).

Some of us oldies will also remember the Easter Eggs in MS Office (eg the 3D
flight simulator in Excel 98 and the pinball game in Word 95) and the problems
that caused desktop administrators in the late 90s. It's essentially the same
thing again from Google.

I think sometimes we on HN can forget that IT isn't just used by motivated
engineers like ourselves. Many schools and businesses enforce stricter usage
policies. So i completely agree with you that these kind of stunts from
Google, while amusing for engineers like ourselves, are ultimately
unprofessional for the wider business community.

------
edoloughlin
It was a bit distracting when I accidentally turned this on in navigation
mode. It made my commute much more fun, but I ended up driving all over the
city and was very late for work.

------
mvdwoord
It takes me to a random location somewhere in the world (St Petersburg, Some
place in China or Argentine etc.) Not sure if Google understands the idea
behind April Fools.

------
elliotec
But why

~~~
robjan
Look at your calendar

~~~
leifou
they pulled the same 'gag' in 2015

------
arisAlexis
i was pretty sure i had a malware when i saw it yesterday

------
throwayedidqo
Playing this was deeply satisfying

